# Joseph Oregon to Oxbow Oregon



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been looking into maybe riding from Joseph to Oxbow. Has anybody here ever try to make that ride. I know that at one point Cycle Oregon road through that area. How was it? How much water was needed? I know the area is very dry. How long did it take? How brutal were the climbs?


----------

